# Zu fett ???????



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## coku2803 (28 Juli 2012)

Definitiv ja


----------



## krawutz (29 Juli 2012)

Alles eine Frage der Technik.


----------



## akber22 (2 Okt. 2012)

haha  wie kommt er drauf


----------



## Punisher (2 Okt. 2012)

alles eine Sache der richtigen Stellung


----------

